# Периневральная арахноидальная киста на уровне S1-S4 позвонков



## Самед (1 Апр 2018)

День добрый. Мама сходила на МРТ, вот диагноз

 

Какое лечение вы посоветуете? Как убрать эту кисту?


----------



## La murr (1 Апр 2018)

@Самед, здравствуйте!
Какие жалобы предъявляет мама?
Где она проживает?
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Самед (1 Апр 2018)

Прострелы в правую ногу, онимения правой ноги, боли в пояснице. Она проживает в Ташкенте.


----------



## Самед (1 Апр 2018)

сегодня мама еще раз пошла и сделала МРТ. Вот что дали в этот раз 1 фото это вот сегодня а 2и 3 фото это было в 2016 году 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












а так же вот и я прикреплю сюда фотографии котовые были сделаны сегодня


----------



## La murr (1 Апр 2018)

@Самед, снимки разместите непосредственно на форуме, пожалуйста.
Последняя попытка не увенчалась успехом, как Вы видите.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Апр 2018)

Самед написал(а):


> ...Мама сходила на МРТ, вот диагноз... Какое лечение вы посоветуете? Как убрать эту кисту?


Это не диагноз, это результат МРТ.
Диагноз, то что ставит врач на основании осмотра и обследования (куда входит и МРТ).
Зачем на МРТ пошла мама?


----------



## Самед (4 Апр 2018)

дальше пролистайте там фото есть где диагнозы дальше стоят фотографии , мама решила пойти 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это не диагноз, это результат МРТ.
> Диагноз, то что ставит врач на основании осмотра и обследования (куда входит и МРТ).
> Зачем на МРТ пошла мама?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Апр 2018)

А зачем?


----------



## Самед (7 Апр 2018)

врач сказал, что каждые пол года делать мрт для того, чтобы увидеть растет киста или нет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Апр 2018)

Сказал. Надо.


----------

